# Sweet pic of Roaming Oregon from this weekend....



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

our photographer came back to see us for a little visit. we got lots of rad pics.........


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

our photographer (C_S) in action....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

that's tight.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

me trying to look cool....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Alloy shoing us how the racer johnnys do it......


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

that is one of the sickest pics i've seen in awhile of that x up.


and that no hander is sick.


can i come? i'll hang w/ SMT. i don't think i'd ever be able to hit that size a double. at least not in the next year....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Neil hanging on for the ride.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

fun wallride....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jake railing the wall....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Alloy killing the new jump line.....


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

love the pics.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

man, sometimes i haten New England. 

Nice pics man, looks really sweet


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, it's about time, WCH! I was beginning to wonder if you were going to post any cool pics anymore...LOL! I'm not sure those pics reveal the amount of steeze in my 2.5' drop Thanksgiving Day pic, but hey, at least you guys were riding...LOL! 

That's some awesome riding, and the place looks kinda lunar landscape'ish. Looks like a fire recently...was there?


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

dayam, you guys are still laying it down out there. Just to make you feel even better about yerself, we'll be shovelling (again) by the end of this week. D!ck!


Nice pics MIke. Later.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Looks like fire was your friend. Lots of new lines to be had.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> we got lots of rad pics.........


those pics are totally rad
huge booters!
x up is smoove.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet pics - you guys have some huge lines there, I can only imagine what it would be like to come up short in the pic of your photographer.Thanks for the morning buzz.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Killer pics man. That X-Up is clean. I need to learn those. Big hits too, looks like you've been hard at work!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> me trying to look cool....


forgot to mention you barely got back to your bars


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Looks like fire was your friend. Lots of new lines to be had.


oh yeah and then some.................


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> forgot to mention you barely got back to your bars


that was a different one, i was nosediving that time........


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

What kind of camera were you guys using? Nice pics!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hey mike, did craig give you his website yet


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Great pictures and Riding...You guys are rippin in the west..looks like great weather too. Im freezing my arse off.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

any pics of mr. timbers?


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

cool stuff, that shiny object ... you call it the sun?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sriracha said:


> any pics of mr. timbers?


C_S_ didn't bring his camera to the other spot ...and that stuff is way bigger than it looks on film....none for me......... I am chicken


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmmm burny.

Exactly how far are those gaps in true horizontal distance.....(in millimeters)?

Nice picts


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

very cool. good moves everyone.

what is this gap, maybe 25'? Sort of looks like a flat landing there off on the right.


.WestCoastHucker. said:


> our photographer (C_S) in action....


How is your head these days?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ......... I am chicken


i'm skurred just lookin at the pics.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nick. said:


> very cool. good moves everyone.
> 
> what is this gap, maybe 25'? Sort of looks like a flat landing there off on the right.
> 
> How is your head these days?


pretty close maybe 30 feet.at most/./....how's my picture skillz biatch, i mean roamer o


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> hey mike, did craig give you his website yet


Hey SMT, the rest of the pics can be found here:

http://cmoney.smugmug.com/gallery/1000520


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

C_S said:


> Hey SMT, the rest of the pics can be found here:
> 
> http://cmoney.smugmug.com/gallery/1000520


thank you thank you


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

C_S said:


> Hey SMT, the rest of the pics can be found here:


nice shots c-s.
how many frames per second are you shooting on those sequence shots?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

how is this...me likey


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

....how's my picture skillz biatch, i mean roamer o


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sweet...


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> our photographer came back to see us for a little visit. we got lots of rad pics.........


Looks like a nuclear fallout zone. 
Gotta love LA!


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Great photos! Not just the killer action, but the colors all look great. I just bought a HP R818 and am still trying to figure it out.
Tim


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

all of those pics are insane. is it in CA?


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Sweet pics guys.. That road gap looks like a monster now with no bushes there! I wish I could have made it  Work sucks


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, if I go out west next summer with my shop I promise to stop down! Am I invited?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

nice picture, you guys suck


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> Wow, if I go out west next summer with my shop I promise to stop down! Am I invited?


Sorry dog, No groms that mock the word "huck" will ever ride WCH trails.


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

sriracha said:


> nice shots c-s.
> how many frames per second are you shooting on those sequence shots?


Thanks.

I use a Nikon D70 that shoots at max 3 frames/second. Kinda slow but it works ok.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

high quality stuff there. u guys should make a movie


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Sorry dog, No groms that mock the word "huck" will ever ride WCH trails.


he he he....zd with the call...like we would want a whole shop to go to our local haunts


----------



## SecondSkin (Oct 17, 2005)

I gotta move out of Michigan.


----------



## RedDwarf (Mar 2, 2004)

*That's just CRRRRAZY . . .*

Guys be up in da air eatin' cereal and stuff . . .


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ....how's my picture skillz biatch, i mean roamer o


Ok old man timbers. When the camera clicks off 50 frames per second it's hard to get the timing wrong.

Many of these photos came out killer.

C_S has skills behind the lens and on the bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very sick pics, nice


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

and one more...


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

C_S said:


> Hey SMT, the rest of the pics can be found here:


some of my favorites from the batch...

artsy, Mark rolling in, classic WCH style in no particular order...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

SMT. It would be like 5 people. Me, a few pros and a friend, nothing big or ghey. Id love to come if its alright with the hucker.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey hucker......pleeeeezzzeee.....I'm bringin' PROS.........


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Hey hucker......pleeeeezzzeee.....I'm bringin' PROS.........


i be hangin with the pros dog. I'm big time biatch.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> i be hangin with the pros dog. I'm big time biatch.


Rumor has it you are rollin' to sor-cal soon... don't forget your dj bike...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how is this...me likey


i wanna hit that.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jul 1, 2005)

Those are some amazing look trails did you guys have to do much to get that stuff to the way it is or is that for the most part natural?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Ok old man timbers. When the camera clicks off 50 frames per second it's hard to get the timing wrong.
> 
> Many of these photos came out killer.
> 
> C_S has skills behind the lens and on the bike.


yeah right i was just snappin in 6 shot burst......eff it...i will never take pictures of you again mr crittical


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> SMT. It would be like 5 people. Me, a few pros and a friend, nothing big or ghey. Id love to come if its alright with the hucker.


beyond capacity....locals would kill me...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Marky Mark said:


> Those are some amazing look trails did you guys have to do much to get that stuff to the way it is or is that for the most part natural?


we got some huge skip loaders and moved those 20 to 100 ton rocks around...it was easy


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

WCH did anyone hit the drop or was it a roll-in for the most part? can you do anyriding during the week? Nice, nice pics. and Neil got a yeti? Definitely better than that AC....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Marky Mark said:


> .....did you guys have to do much to get that stuff to the way it is or is that for the most part natural?


some natural plus countless hours of shoveling, nothing is without a price.......


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Rumor has it you are rollin' to sor-cal soon... don't forget your dj bike...


you know this mang. I'm all about the DJ. Can't get enough of that shiz.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Hey hucker......pleeeeezzzeee.....I'm bringin' PROS.........


Im sorry. Please forgive me. Hahaha

Sorry It has to be pros, but I wouldent be going out west if it wasnt for them so...


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet pics man, I would kill to have riding like that near me.


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

WCH and crew, 
That place looks FUN. You guys have a real jem there. I would love to make the drive up sometime from south county. Nice Pics, they hit the spot for me since all I have been doing lately is urban. Really make me want to get back to the dirt. Thanks

Zach, when you come down are you planning to hook up with T-Sage? I would like to see some of the Nor-Cal show us So-Cal how to hit some of the better DJs here. I would really like to see the Hidden Valley session.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

StinkyOne said:


> WCH and crew,
> That place looks FUN. You guys have a real jem there. I would love to make the drive up sometime from south county. Nice Pics, they hit the spot for me since all I have been doing lately is urban. Really make me want to get back to the dirt. Thanks
> 
> Zach, when you come down are you planning to hook up with T-Sage? I would like to see some of the Nor-Cal show us So-Cal how to hit some of the better DJs here. I would really like to see the Hidden Valley session.


Yeah, i wanna hook up with all ya'll. I'de neva pass up a chance to ride with the jazzy jizzer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Yeah, i wanna hook up with all ya'll. I'de neva pass up a chance to ride with the jazzy jizzer.


oh yeah and you owe me one for the tele call...so I guess we will meet


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> some natural plus countless hours of shoveling, nothing is without a price.......


Fortunately, the guys who ACTUALLY built these trails have enough common sense not to post pictures of their trails all over the internet. The poachers on the other hand&#8230;

Now, here is some bad news. The drop/gap from the top is going to be gone. We were up there on Thanksgiving, and the guy who lives adjacent to that area of the trail is in the process of building a house, or a barn, or a meth lab (he's was pretty drunk when we talked to him). Bottom-line, he gave us all a very firm, but fair warning to stay off of his property. He said that he was going to take out the jumps, but I think he was too drunk and lazy to make that happen with a shovel. However, he did try to hand the shovel off to one of my friends to tear out the jumps, we laughed and rode off. As of Sunday, the jumps were still there, but this portion of MY trail may not be there much longer&#8230;

BTW, nice picture of the drop I just built, I'm guessing it was one of you who moved my shovel and put a bunch of dry sand dirt on the doubles-great job there.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

:getting some popcorn:


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

WWT said:


> Fortunately, the guys who ACTUALLY built these trails have enough common sense not to post pictures of their trails all over the internet. The poachers on the other hand&#8230;
> 
> Now, here is some bad news. The drop/gap from the top is going to be gone. We were up there on Thanksgiving, and the guy who lives adjacent to that area of the trail is in the process of building a house, or a barn, or a meth lab (he's was pretty drunk when we talked to him). Bottom-line, he gave us all a very firm, but fair warning to stay off of his property. He said that he was going to take out the jumps, but I think he was too drunk and lazy to make that happen with a shovel. However, he did try to hand the shovel off to one of my friends to tear out the jumps, we laughed and rode off. As of Sunday, the jumps were still there, but this portion of MY trail may not be there much longer&#8230;
> 
> BTW, nice picture of the drop I just built, I'm guessing it was one of you who moved my shovel and put a bunch of dry sand dirt on the doubles-great job there.


Oh snap! I've got front row tickets!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

WWT said:


> Fortunately, the guys who ACTUALLY built these trails have enough common sense not to post pictures of their trails all over the internet. The poachers on the other hand&#8230;
> 
> Now, here is some bad news. The drop/gap from the top is going to be gone. We were up there on Thanksgiving, and the guy who lives adjacent to that area of the trail is in the process of building a house, or a barn, or a meth lab (he's was pretty drunk when we talked to him). Bottom-line, he gave us all a very firm, but fair warning to stay off of his property. He said that he was going to take out the jumps, but I think he was too drunk and lazy to make that happen with a shovel. However, he did try to hand the shovel off to one of my friends to tear out the jumps, we laughed and rode off. As of Sunday, the jumps were still there, but this portion of MY trail may not be there much longer&#8230;
> 
> BTW, nice picture of the drop I just built, I'm guessing it was one of you who moved my shovel and put a bunch of dry sand dirt on the doubles-great job there.


Hahahaahhaahahaha
here we go. Hey mike, i think this guy just called you a poacher.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Hahahaahhaahahaha
> here we go. Hey mike, i think this guy just called you a poacher.


Jimmy is weaksauce, he is the brainiac behind things ending up smaller or just plain removed when his crew can't step it up.....

he even removed a 2' high double with a 4' gap because he couldn't "flow" over it.....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Jimmy is weaksauce, he is the brainiac behind things ending up smaller or just plain removed when his crew can't step it up.....


yeah, that's what i've heard. He also posted pics of kenter. Nothing better than a hypocrite.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

See what happens mike?

You put pictures on the internet and now there's a house being built there!!!

That guy must cruise mtbr and recognized some kicka$s fire scorched real estate!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> See what happens mike?
> 
> You put pictures on the internet and now there's a house being built there!!!
> 
> That guy must cruise mtbr and recognized some kicka$s fire scorched real estate!


i posted some pics of this place called the stinc once. Now there is barns and stuff built all over the trail.  someone even put some loamy dirt on one of my landings.


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Jimmy is weaksauce, he is the brainiac behind things ending up smaller or just plain removed when his crew can't step it up.....
> 
> he even removed a 2' high double with a 4' gap because he couldn't "flow" over it.....


Sounds like fat Danny tellin us that the STINC didnt flow.


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Didn't we burry that fool under one of the landings? Remember the sick flowy lines he built at F-line?


You mean the up hill rock garden and the sic drops to flat?


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Jimmy is weaksauce, he is the brainiac behind things ending up smaller or just plain removed when his crew can't step it up.....
> 
> he even removed a 2' high double with a 4' gap because he couldn't "flow" over it.....


thats ridicilous

i just got a freeride bike and most of the stuff built in my area that i know about i think is too high for a beginner ... but i aint down to remove any of it ... i figure ill just have to build some weaker stuff

I garuntee there will be pictures of me clearing that one drop at rockville one of these days though.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

buknoid said:


> Sounds like fat Danny tellin us that the STINC didnt flow.


Didn't we burry that fool under one of the landings? Remember the sick flowy lines he built at F-line?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

buknoid said:


> You mean the up hill rock garden and the sic drops to flat?


ha, yeah the uphill rockgarden was ill. I miss that $hit. Not to forget the steepest uphill ladder ever built.


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> ha, yeah the uphill rockgarden was ill. I miss that $hit. Not to forget the steepest uphill ladder ever built.


With the 150 degree right turn out on to the 6" wide skinny. That is the sickest trail ever!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Melt said:


> thats ridicilous
> 
> i just got a freeride bike and most of the stuff built in my area that i know about i think is too high for a beginner ... but i aint down to remove any of it ... i figure ill just have to build some weaker stuff
> 
> I garuntee there will be pictures of me clearing that one drop at rockville one of these days though.


Thank god. There is nothing worse than someone knocking a jump down to a size they can hit because they're too scared to hit the full sized one. BUILD YOUR OWN, DON'T TEAR ANYTHING DOWN!


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Jimmy is weaksauce, he is the brainiac behind things ending up smaller or just plain removed when his crew can't step it up.....
> 
> he even removed a 2' high double with a 4' gap because he couldn't "flow" over it.....


You're a joke man. Maybe if you would put your bong down and finish the jumps you start, before they get too dry to work with, we would leave them. I don't know if it's the pot or ADD, but you never seem to finish anything you start. Oh yeah, and the 2' foot double you speak of, it was made of SAND. That was the only jump that was ever removed...

If everything is so "weak," why are you posting pictures of everything my crew and I made and ride? I don't remember you being there when we made the road gap or being there the first time we hit. Nothing in these pictures is anything YOU made--so I guess that makes you weaksauce...

BTW, I believe it was YOU who destroyed a 30' roll-in to made a 10' roll-in, right? What's up with that?

Seriousy bro, I don't want to get into some big old name calling game with some guy in his late 30s over the internet...


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

Melt said:


> thats ridicilous
> 
> i just got a freeride bike and most of the stuff built in my area that i know about i think is too high for a beginner ... but i aint down to remove any of it ... i figure ill just have to build some weaker stuff
> 
> I garuntee there will be pictures of me clearing that one drop at rockville one of these days though.


No offense bro, but you have no idea what you're talking about--if you're trying to take a stab at me, you're barking up the wrong tree, I've been hitting all of those doubles and drops a lot longer than WCH has. The only jump we removed was some half-ass jump he made out of sand that took all of your speed. Did he mention that...no he didn't


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

honeslty i dont have any idea, i was just making comments about what i have seen on this thread ... but wch and all his crew have been on this board a long time ... so i doubt they build jumps out of sand.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

WWT said:


> .....The only jump we removed was some half-ass jump he made out of sand that took all of your speed.....


the jump was a little soft (it was still new) but everyone in my crew had no trouble with it. i'm sorry you don't have the skills to adapt....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

WWT said:


> .....Nothing in these pictures is anything YOU made.....


the wallride had nothing to do with you....
the maneater was lame, until i built a jump over it....
the rockjump was a 5' to flat until i made it a real stunt with a real landing (until you made the landing half the size)....
the new jump line (all 5 jumps) was me.....
the new stepup was me.....
the new double before the roadgap (made it twice the size) was my crew....

i could keep going....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the wallride had nothing to do with you....
> the maneater was lame, until i built a jump over it....
> the rockjump was a 5' to flat until i made it a real stunt with a real landing (until you made the landing half the size)....
> the new jump line was me.....
> ...


how did i know that fool was talking out his anus
WCH knows what teh fyck he's doin. Take it from a guy who built one of the sickest trails in the history of freeride.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

WWT said:


> ......BTW, I believe it was YOU who destroyed a 30' roll-in to made a 10' roll-in, right? What's up with that?.....


i would never destroy your weak attemp at a roll-in, you have been mislead. it should be obvious, i would have only made it bigger........


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Take it from a guy who built one of the sickest trails in the history of freeride.


Dude.....you built the STITHOF? That thing was sweet.

I'm the guy who builds on the Perpetually Under Sized Stunts In Eastern Sacramento. Have you ridden it?


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the wallride had nothing to do with you....
> the maneater was lame, until i built a jump over it....
> the rockjump was a 5' to flat until i made it a real stunt with a real landing (until you made the landing half the size)....
> the new jump line was me.....
> ...


Well, that's not the truth...

No one touched the landing on the step-down, and the only reason the landing was small in the first place was because we NEVER got any rain--after we cut that line in. Which is pretty much the reason the double before the road gap was small--we couldn't dig with the dirt we had to work with. Once we started to get some rain, we started to dig and improve the lines. To be honest, you beat us by ONE day on the step down. We were going to build a landing on the following day, but you put yours in, and it was a lot closer than our orginal plan we I cut that whole line and built the bridge.

As for the wall-ride and the "jump-line," you're right about that. For one, we wouldn't build a line right off of the road like that. Also, where the "jump line" would be on an area we never wanted to build too much on. The reason, the guy who lives adjacent to the step-down rides his horse through that area (I'm sure you're seen him). Now what's he going to say?

I don't have a problem with people riding and helping with some trail work, but it's the pictures on the internet that bother us the most. One thing I do know, we have different riding styles. When we built these trails, we wanted to build some fast and flowy race trails with some good hits in between; we wanted to use these trails for race training. You one the other hand, prefer a huck trail...


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

WWT said:


> BTW, I believe it was YOU who destroyed a 30' roll-in to made a 10' roll-in, right? What's up with that?


I'm curious. What is this 30' roll in of which you speak?

And if you were the genious behind the original rock drop, well, you should actually thank WCH for fixing it and making that thing fun.

Edit: nevermind, saw your response to the rock drop issue.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Dude.....you built the STITHOF? That thing was sweet.
> 
> I'm the guy who builds on the Perpetually Under Sized Stunts In Eastern Sacramento. Have you ridden it?


STITHOF rulezorz


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the jump was a little soft (it was still new) but everyone in my crew had no trouble with it. i'm sorry you don't have the skills to adapt....


Ha ha that's pretty funny! BTW, I did jump that little double; however, once it dried out it was a mess, man! You have to admit that...it was a bunch of nasty rock on top of some dry sand. It totally through off your flow for the road gap...

BTW, why did you remove the wood on the 30' roll-in? We could have made it flow a lot better now that fire cleared all of the trees out of the way...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

WWT said:


> ........the guy who lives adjacent to the step-down rides his horse through that area (I'm sure you're seen him). Now what's he going to say?.......


he actually stopped by and chatted for a while, said the stuff looked crazy.......


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

C_S said:


> I'm curious. What is this 30' roll in of which you speak?
> 
> And if you were the genious behind the original rock drop, well, you should actually thank WCH for fixing it and making that thing fun.
> 
> Edit: nevermind, saw your response to the rock drop issue.


Yep, there was a reason it was like that...not the way we wanted it...


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

WWT said:


> Yep, there was a reason it was like that...not the way we wanted it...


wait, you still haven't clarified what 30' roll in wch supposedly ruined.

And somebody definitely came in and chopped off part of the landing on the step-down. I know because I hit it not long after WCH built it up and it was way steeper than it is now. I agree though, it still needs to be moved about 10 feet out.

Also, what is your big hang-up about posting the pictures?

Do you really think someone is going to see these and miraculously be able to find this place from a bunch of random pictures and all of a sudden the place will be overrun?


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i would never destroy your weak attemp at a roll-in, you have been mislead. it should be obvious, i would have only made it bigger........


Dude, the whole weak thing us getting kind of old. Considering you're posting picures of my "weak" road gap and new drop...if it's so weak, why did you take the time to post the pictures on the internet? What about the lower trails, I've never heard you complain about them...as a matter of fact, I've never seen you put ANY shovel time on the lower sections...maybe that's why it flows so well...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

WWT said:


> .....It totally through off your flow for the road gap...


what? it was like 200 yards before the roadgap. how does that kill your flow for it? if you can't get your flow back in 200 yards, you should get a different hobby.....


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> what? it was like 200 yards before the roadgap. how does that kill your flow for it? if you can't get your flow back in 200 yards, you should get a different hobby.....


Seriously, the jump was just terrible...we had a good laugh when we saw it. Anyway, it's been fun, but I have to get some work done...


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

WWT said:


> Dude...


as entertaining as this is, you guys need to squash the beef.
get together and pass the peace pipe over some hot cocoa or something.
with all your trees gone, why not build two trails? one flowy racer and the other a huck trail.
rainy season is right around the corner.
share your intentions, come up with a plan, instead of cuttin eachother down on the intraweb (that's gonna bring more exposure to your trails than the pics).


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

C_S said:


> I'm curious. What is this 30' roll in of which you speak?
> 
> And if you were the genious behind the original rock drop, well, you should actually thank WCH for fixing it and making that thing fun.
> 
> Edit: nevermind, saw your response to the rock drop issue.


It is next to the intial roll-in. We kind of kept it hidden, like a lot of the trails there. As for the landing of the step down, I'm pretty sure that the landing has gotten packed, which made it smaller. Our orginal plan was to make the landing start where Mike's stopped...that was the plan 2 years ago. However, the drought made it really hard to do any work. What a lot of people don't know, we built that drop almost three years ago, but never had enough good dirt to make the landing. We built that line when that guy fenced off the other area...we kept it hidden.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

alright ! e fight!

yay!

Hair pullin e gang fightin' action !


I miss it!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> beyond capacity....locals would kill me...


Is two possible?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

pdirt said:


> alright ! e fight!
> 
> yay!
> 
> ...


you're late dog. E-fights over.  
I love E-fights.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Is two possible?


maybe....lets see some pics of you....ask EIO...this place is tough, very steep, and drops everywhere on the trail


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I love E-fights.


CHODE would be proud - I'll pass word to his woman.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> you're late dog. E-fights over.
> I love E-fights.


damn... I have the birfd flu or some shizzz..... I have slept like 48 hours in 3 days, keep missing the goods.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> maybe....lets see some pics of you....ask EIO...this place is tough, very steep, and drops everywhere on the trail


Oh, we could handle it. From the pics I would hit everything show...

Heres a link to all my threads, go for it...
http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?s...74&srid=&lbc=&query=&w=&uid=&s_2=&xargs=&srt=

(A good start would be checking the thread, "Burlington session with JR Quick...")

http://www.sponsorhouse.com/includes/displaypicture.php?image_id=85932
http://www.sponsorhouse.com/includes/displaypicture.php?image_id=84398
http://www.sponsorhouse.com/includes/displaypicture.php?image_id=84396


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

pdirt said:


> damn... I have the birfd flu or some shizzz..... I have slept like 48 hours in 3 days, keep missing the goods.


hey, i just got over the bird flu. i was bleeding out all of my orfisisis.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> maybe....lets see some pics of you....ask EIO...this place is tough, very steep, and drops everywhere on the trail


Oh snap. you didn't just question willy lump lumps game. He knows pros and stuff.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Oh, we could handle it. From the pics I would hit everything show...
> 
> Heres a link to all my threads, go for it...
> http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?s...74&srid=&lbc=&query=&w=&uid=&s_2=&xargs=&srt=
> ...


man I don't have the time..post some better pics then your first 4 post on the link you gave me...that stuff isn't much so far


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Oh snap. you didn't just question willy lump lumps game. He knows pros and stuff.


i no tree. leave me alone
hahaha

I posted some shiva.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> hey, i just got over the bird flu. i was bleeding out all of my orfisisis.


I am fairly certain the liquids I was losing was not blood...

pretty sure any way....

ehhh... I still fell like hell....

... having kids is like living in a Hospital.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

One more...
http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts...hoto=0AMR0007020258&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1
Press next..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Melt said:


> thats ridicilous
> 
> i just got a freeride bike and most of the stuff built in my area that i know about i think is too high for a beginner ... but i aint down to remove any of it ... i figure ill just have to build some weaker stuff
> 
> I garuntee there will be pictures of me clearing that one drop at rockville one of these days though.


then I will lay off you about the "tits" photo....seen some other stuff that looked like fun (your recent Downeyville pics)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Melt said:


> honeslty i dont have any idea, i was just making comments about what i have seen on this thread ... but wch and all his crew have been on this board a long time ... so i doubt they build jumps out of sand.


stay out..what you don't know


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> maybe....lets see some pics of you....ask EIO...this place is tough, very steep, and drops everywhere on the trail


Is that pic of Eric?


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

WWT said:


> Fortunately, the guys who ACTUALLY built these trails have enough common sense not to post pictures of their trails all over the internet. The poachers on the other hand&#8230;
> 
> Now, here is some bad news. The drop/gap from the top is going to be gone. We were up there on Thanksgiving, and the guy who lives adjacent to that area of the trail is in the process of building a house, or a barn, or a meth lab (he's was pretty drunk when we talked to him). Bottom-line, he gave us all a very firm, but fair warning to stay off of his property. He said that he was going to take out the jumps, but I think he was too drunk and lazy to make that happen with a shovel. However, he did try to hand the shovel off to one of my friends to tear out the jumps, we laughed and rode off. As of Sunday, the jumps were still there, but this portion of MY trail may not be there much longer&#8230;
> 
> BTW, nice picture of the drop I just built, I'm guessing it was one of you who moved my shovel and put a bunch of dry sand dirt on the doubles-great job there.


Interesting. Everyone seems to think they are the originators of these trails. Reality is they are rogue trails and anyone riding or building on them is tresspassing. The land owners have the right to do whatever they please. They don't "belong" to WCH, WWT, me, or anyone other the whoever the guy is that hold the deed for the property.

I've never met you in person WWT- but I can assure you I'm just a guy that likes to ride. I don't build shoddy stuff, and if tools are borrowed they are always put back. I'm not sure wich picture is the one of the drop you built- but so be it... As for the sand on the doubles- well it's rather dry out there right now- whatever work you did may have broken loose from just riding. The crew of us riding there that day did not move sand on any doubles.

If you ever want to ride either pm me or send me an e-mail ([email protected]) If you want to get involved in some legal trail building in the TO area contact me- I'm working on a project- construction is starting soon.

It's an open invitation.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the wallride had nothing to do with you....
> the maneater was lame, until i built a jump over it....
> the rockjump was a 5' to flat until i made it a real stunt with a real landing (until you made the landing half the size)....
> the new jump line (all 5 jumps) was me.....
> ...


ok referee time out...this is going no where

the *maneater*...was just that, but someone took out a few rocks and made it easier
no doubt your jump stepped it up

the rockjump....they cut all that brush....it was a nightmare...yeah you made it better, but that wouldn't be there without him and his crew

the road gap...I know for a fact how much time they took...it was almost 2 days just chiseling and breaking a rock about 20 feet away from the jump to make the trail go through that area.

Bottom line ...the trails wouldn't be there...it would have been a ghost town without W's crew and then what we have been doing....Both of you are *builders* and we all know there are very few of those types of riders.. Everybody just thinks things appear and then you just ride....Builders are where it is at...work together and build more...especially this weekend...we got rain a'comin


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

WWT said:


> It is next to the intial roll-in. We kind of kept it hidden, like a lot of the trails there. As for the landing of the step down, I'm pretty sure that the landing has gotten packed, which made it smaller. Our orginal plan was to make the landing start where Mike's stopped...that was the plan 2 years ago. However, the drought made it really hard to do any work. What a lot of people don't know, we built that drop almost three years ago, but never had enough good dirt to make the landing. We built that line when that guy fenced off the other area...we kept it hidden.


there was no wood for the original roll in (the wood burned) he just moved it over so nobody else did the "broken coller bone Dan"...no harm in that bro


----------



## superdigger (Apr 30, 2005)

*Tired Of This Bull ****...*

two trails would be sweet, but wch agrees in person, talks trash on the internet, and does something compleetly different to the trails.

jimmys crew has been building there for quite some time. like 6 years or something. from what i understand, wch and blt2ride have ridden together, and it doesnt matter who was there first, or what you think would be better. its trail etiquete. you dont ruin other peoples things to make what you think would be better. from what ive seen wch comes from a different riding style. his jumps are good, but are better suited for 20"bikes, or a 4x bike, they are not flowing~smoth~race jumps. can you immagine hitting something 30+ times, than having a sweet session going only to find that the things you built are not the same? thats how people get hurt. its not progression, its not weaksauce, (btw where the f*ck did that H. O. M. O. saying come from?) its just wrong.

unlike jimmy i think some of the things that wch built would be great on my hard tail. i dont think his building style is right for a DH trail, but thats me. WCH if you want to build, like we have told you before, build! just please dont ruin the things that are esablished. or steal the shovels for that matter.

wch, you claiming that mountain as yours sucks. but what gives anyone ownership? a few jumps? years of actualy cutting line? maintanance? who gives a ****! just shut the f*ck up and ride. i know you hit your head reciently but you should still have enough common sense to know not to ruin others lines for your own enjoyment.

you remind me of myself when i was 6 YEARS OLD! i would break my brothers LEGO castle, or whatever it was, to build my project. but i learned a lesson when i was younger, can you get it now? do you understand that bikes are fun, people are people, and styles change? cut a new line down the canyon. make it all dirt jumped out for your style. but please use your own shovel. and have a good time.

squash all this BS, youve owed jimmys crew an "Im sorry" for a long time. if you cant say that than just be cool.

keep it mellow, and relax. keep it on the wheels....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

superdigger said:


> two trails would be sweet, but wch agrees in person, talks trash on the internet, and does something compleetly different to the trails.
> 
> jimmys crew has been building there for quite some time. like 6 years or something. from what i understand, wch and blt2ride have ridden together, and it doesnt matter who was there first, or what you think would be better. its trail etiquete. you dont ruin other peoples things to make what you think would be better. from what ive seen wch comes from a different riding style. his jumps are good, but are better suited for 20"bikes, or a 4x bike, they are not flowing~smoth~race jumps. can you immagine hitting something 30+ times, than having a sweet session going only to find that the things you built are not the same? thats how people get hurt. its not progression, its not weaksauce, (btw where the f*ck did that H. O. M. O. saying come from?) its just wrong.
> 
> ...


This sope opera is core. Racers and huckers should battle with tools on the trail. Let's settle this $hit once and for all.


----------



## superdigger (Apr 30, 2005)

again


two trails would be sweet, but wch agrees in person, talks trash on the internet, and does something compleetly different to the trails.

jimmys crew has been building there for quite some time. like 6 years or something. from what i understand, wch and blt2ride have ridden together, and it doesnt matter who was there first, or what you think would be better. its trail etiquete. you dont ruin other peoples things to make what you think would be better. from what ive seen wch comes from a different riding style. his jumps are good, but are better suited for 20"bikes, or a 4x bike, they are not flowing~smoth~race jumps. can you immagine hitting something 30+ times, than having a sweet session going only to find that the things you built are not the same? thats how people get hurt. its not progression, its not weaksauce, (btw where the f*ck did that H. O. M. O. saying come from?) its just wrong.

unlike jimmy i think some of the things that wch built would be great on my hard tail. i dont think his building style is right for a DH trail, but thats me. WCH if you want to build, like we have told you before, build! just please dont ruin the things that are esablished. or steal the shovels for that matter.

wch, you claiming that mountain as yours sucks. but what gives anyone ownership? a few jumps? years of actualy cutting line? maintanance? who gives a ****! just shut the f*ck up and ride. i know you hit your head reciently but you should still have enough common sense to know not to ruin others lines for your own enjoyment.

you remind me of myself when i was 6 YEARS OLD! i would break my brothers LEGO castle, or whatever it was, to build my project. but i learned a lesson when i was younger, can you get it now? do you understand that bikes are fun, people are people, and styles change? cut a new line down the canyon. make it all dirt jumped out for your style. but please use your own shovel. and have a good time.

squash all this BS, youve owed jimmys crew an "Im sorry" for a long time. if you cant say that than just be cool.

keep it mellow, and relax. keep it on the wheels....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pdirt said:


> Is that pic of Eric?


no it is hamilton


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

superdigger said:


> two trails would be sweet, but wch agrees in person, talks trash on the internet, and does something compleetly different to the trails.
> 
> jimmys crew has been building there for quite some time. like 6 years or something. from what i understand, wch and blt2ride have ridden together, and it doesnt matter who was there first, or what you think would be better. its trail etiquete. you dont ruin other peoples things to make what you think would be better. from what ive seen wch comes from a different riding style. his jumps are good, but are better suited for 20"bikes, or a 4x bike, they are not flowing~smoth~race jumps. can you immagine hitting something 30+ times, than having a sweet session going only to find that the things you built are not the same? thats how people get hurt. its not progression, its not weaksauce, (btw where the f*ck did that H. O. M. O. saying come from?) its just wrong.
> 
> ...


you obviously don't know me, i just ride and let ride. then posted up some pics and jimmy started the whole, "my trail" bs. i never claimed the mountain as mine, go reread....

my jumps are just jumps, no 20" or 4x jumps, just jumps....

i never touched anybodys stunts (except the rockjump), i just built around them...

i never use anybody's tools, i bring mine everyday....

you guys can compain all you want, i will still build bigger and sicker stuff as i see fit....

that being said, mean session this weekend. shovels and bikes, c'mon out.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> This sope opera is core. Racers and huckers should battle with tools on the trail. Let's settle this $hit once and for all.


Bottom of "S"............... Saturday 8:30


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I like jumps.


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Interesting. Everyone seems to think they are the originators of these trails. Reality is they are rogue trails and anyone riding or building on them is tresspassing. The land owners have the right to do whatever they please. They don't "belong" to WCH, WWT, me, or anyone other the whoever the guy is that hold the deed for the property.
> 
> I've never met you in person WWT- but I can assure you I'm just a guy that likes to ride. I don't build shoddy stuff, and if tools are borrowed they are always put back. I'm not sure wich picture is the one of the drop you built- but so be it... As for the sand on the doubles- well it's rather dry out there right now- whatever work you did may have broken loose from just riding. The crew of us riding there that day did not move sand on any doubles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, I think I'll take you up on it. Things certainly got way too heated in here today, but everything is smoothed over--we all had a chance to cool down. Nevertheless, here is another thread I started...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=148245


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you obviously don't know me, i just ride and let ride. then posted up some pics and jimmy started the whole, "my trail" bs. i never claimed the mountain as mine, go reread....
> 
> my jumps are just jumps, no 20" or 4x jumps, just jumps....
> 
> ...


nice photos hucker. and the ones here who understand the drama about dirt jumps/trailz agree with you 100%. anyone who claims a jump is built for bmx or 4x does not understand flow anyway. that concept is bunk. its born of a bad ideology- i cant or will not hit steeper lips/landings so it cant possibly be me its the builder/jumps/my bike. it affects every dirt jump spot in the country. people always sabotage lips/landings because of this reasoning.
its the reason i left the public dj building scene. people go out and buy bikes they dont need because of this phenomenon. then they sell that ht/bmx/4x bike when they realize they still will not hit the steeper stuff. ive seen it first hand plenty of times.

keep up the pix hucker. and the new builds. many of us enjoy them.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dream4est said:


> nice photos hucker. and the ones here who understand the drama about dirt jumps/trailz agree with you 100%. anyone who claims a jump is built for bmx or 4x does not understand flow anyway. that concept is bunk. its born of a bad ideology- i cant or will not hit steeper lips/landings so it cant possibly be me its the builder/jumps/my bike. it affects every dirt jump spot in the country. people always sabotage lips/landings because of this reasoning.
> its the reason i left the public dj building scene. people go out and buy bikes they dont need because of this phenomenon. then they sell that ht/bmx/4x bike when they realize they still will not hit the steeper stuff. ive seen it first hand plenty of times.
> 
> keep up the pix hucker. and the new builds. many of us enjoy them.


nah it is all good.....just a little heat and a slip of words in one post...now everyone is happy


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

dream4est said:


> nice photos hucker. and the ones here who understand the drama about dirt jumps/trailz agree with you 100%. anyone who claims a jump is built for bmx or 4x does not understand flow anyway. that concept is bunk. its born of a bad ideology- i cant or will not hit steeper lips/landings so it cant possibly be me its the builder/jumps/my bike. it affects every dirt jump spot in the country. people always sabotage lips/landings because of this reasoning.
> its the reason i left the public dj building scene. people go out and buy bikes they dont need because of this phenomenon. then they sell that ht/bmx/4x bike when they realize they still will not hit the steeper stuff. ive seen it first hand plenty of times.
> 
> keep up the pix hucker. and the new builds. many of us enjoy them.


WERD speakin da truth


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

WWT said:


> BTW, I believe it was YOU who destroyed a 30' roll-in to made a 10' roll-in, right? What's up with that?


I think I figured out this 30' roll in you're talking about. I assumed it was burned out in the fire, and that new pallets were brought in and half hazardly placed where the original roll in was. whoever did it did a shoddy job. The pallets are in the wrong direction, and the plywood is not secure.

The concept of the bigger roll in is cool and needs to be flagged and built with proper wood.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> I think I figured out this 30' roll in you're talking about. I assumed it was burned out in the fire, and that new pallets were brought in and half hazardly placed where the original roll in was. whoever did it did a shoddy job. The pallets are in the wrong direction, and the plywood is not secure.
> 
> The concept of the bigger roll in is cool and needs to be flagged and built with proper wood.


I think mike moved it over...no big...smiles from everyone now...building this weekend and "visitation" next weekend


----------



## bighit816 (Jan 9, 2005)

awsome pics, that place looks real sweet to ride


----------

